

Multilingual SEO Forums  - oskar
http://www.multilingual-seo.com/
News about SEO in different languages to have more info about how to exploit affiliates, etc.
======
davidecorradi
A great source of information about multilingual SEO. There are tips and
advices about Search Engine Optimisation in almost all the languages, from
English to Chinese, Spanish, Russian. A MUST for all the SEO specialist out
there. Registration is for free tho.

